# Pictures From May 09, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005May09

The brown/tan looking stuff on the wings of that tiny nestling
are from dried Kaytee Exact that was being fed by the finder.
If anybody knows what this little being is, I'd love to know.
I've been feeding it tiny bits of the basic starling/sparrow diet.
This tiny one fills up on about a match head worth of food but 
needs feeding about every 20 minutes.

The gosling will be going to the Wetlands & Wildlife in the morning
and the little mystery bird is being transferred to the songbird 
rehabber tonight.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Terry,

Man, that mystery baby sure is tiny....hope he/she will make it. The gosling is adorable.

With all the tons of babies you have been receiving and caring for, I would like to offer you Extra Special Mothers Day wishes (a day late..LOL). You sure as heck deserve it!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Linda. I also hope the little fuzzy being will be fine. S/he has already been sent to the songbird rehabber. I just did get in though a baby sparrow that is much smaller than the little bird in the picture.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm at a loss for what that itty bitty bird could be, it's just too young to identify. I was thinking some kind of finch becaues it's beak is very short and a little different but I have no idea on this one....sorry Best of luck with the little one though.


----------

